# Tiny drip tray madness.



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Having been away from the Heavenly/Cherub type machine for a year or two I'd forgotten how criminally bad the drip tray is in both size and practical emptying ability. So wondered what novel solutions or mods anyone might have fashioned for side stepping this issue. I thought I could source a big syringe to suck up the water before removing the tray. But all other suggestions and any help very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drill hole in tray, put container underneath.

Also to persuade Fracino to do something about it.....people stop buying their brand new machines and tell them why.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> Drill hole in tray, put container underneath.
> 
> Also to persuade Fracino to do something about it.....people stop buying their brand new machines and tell them why.


I think their new tray is different isn't it. May not be better but is different.

How would I get out the container underneath? And is there adequate room for it to be of a sensible size do you think?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't be that difficult for someone to fabricate some kind of replacement drip tray? The heavenly is the same and has a nice deep gap for the tray but a tray that is about 2cm deep


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Padder said:


> Can't be that difficult for someone to fabricate some kind of replacement drip tray? The heavenly is the same and has a nice deep gap for the tray but a tray that is about 2cm deep


The challenge is in making it removable given the position of the tray surround and the height relative to the exhaust thingy. I think the answer is a rubberised pipe from the exhaust or something. Maybe a flexible silicon tray with enough rigidity to handle the weight of the water. Working on a few ideas here! Will update!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

To be honest I think it's really crap that Fracino haven't changed this by now.....shows that they are either not listening to their customers, or don't care. It is possible that no one has ever told them, but unlikely. If that is the case then the retailers who carry their products should be telling them and you should be feeding back to these retailers or Fracino. Then prhaps they might make a replacement part that you could actually purchase.

I had a heavenly and the drip tray was a ridiculous size for such a machine. I think it held less than 100ml...

In a sense though, the customers only have themselves to blame, because if people stopped buying their machines, they would soon change it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> In a sense though, the customers only have themselves to blame, because if people stopped buying their machines, they would soon change it.


Yeah I blame myself for this bad design. Ha ha.

Erm I see what you're saying...

I think Fracino would argue that the low volume of drinks produced by such a machine negates the need for a big drip tray. And to be honest the size for me is less of an issue than the total impossibility of removal without incident.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> Yeah I blame myself for this bad design. Ha ha.
> 
> Erm I see what you're saying...
> 
> I think Fracino would argue that the low volume of drinks produced by such a machine negates the need for a big drip tray. And to be honest the size for me is less of an issue than the total impossibility of removal without incident.


Fracino could argue whatever they want, you know it's not right and (I would imagine) so does everyone else whose owned one!

As customers, we own the ultimate repsonsibility to what we get and for suppliers responses (or lack of) to our changing needs.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree. But fracino machines are good value - and compromises small


----------

